# Dringen! Epizykloide und Hyposzykloide Grafikprogramm



## Nesio (5. Apr 2005)

Hi leute!!!

weis es is nicht die feine art hier nach hilfe zu fragen ohne beitrag zu leisten!!! 

Möchte hier an dieser stelle sagen das ich das nachholen werd so gut ich kann! 

Aber ich bräuchte mal ganz ganz dringend eure HILFE!!!!! 


Könnte Ihr mir helfen und sagen wie das geht bzw. wie ich das machen soll! ????

Danke im Voraus!!!! 

Lg Nesio

*
Aufgabenstellung*

ne Epizykloide und ne Hyposzykloide zeichen... also Grafikprogramm....

 x = .... blabla.... (variablen a, b, phi)
 y = .........(variablen a, b, phi)

 x,y .... koordinaten fuer nen punkt....(den wir dann zeichnen müssen...bzw, der dann ne figur ergibt)

 m = b/a (positiv, ganzzahlig) ... ist ein verhältnis

 0 <= phi < 2pi(360grad)


 Erstellen Sie ein Programm, das wahlweise dei Epizykloide udn die Hypozykloide darstellt, wobei die Werte von b (relativ zur Größe der Zeichenfläche) und m eingestellt werden.


----------



## Nesio (5. Apr 2005)

Kann mir denn keiner damit helfen??????


 :?:


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Apr 2005)

Wenn keiner antwortet kann das 2 Gründe haben:
1. Keiner mag dich
2. Keiner weiß was

Da dich hier keiner kennt, würd ich den ersten Punkt jetzt mal ausschließen


----------



## Nesio (5. Apr 2005)

danke find ich ma gut zu hören das es nicht an punkt 1 liegt! 



Und wie geschrieben ich werd auch schon das ich mich in dem forum einbringe!!!! 


1 alleine also entweder   	Hypozykloide       oder    	Epizykloide


würd ich ja noch hinbekommen! 


Aber die aufgabenstellung geht über mein können hinaus! 




Also falls doch jemand ne ahnung hat wäre ich schon für denn kleinsten hinweis sehr sehr dankbar zumal das bis morgen gelöst sein soll


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2005)

Kannst du mit deinem Problem etwas konkreter werden?
Was bekommst du? Wie soll's rauskommen? Was ist dein Problem? Die Mathe, das Zeichnen oder die Programmierlogik?


----------



## Nesio (5. Apr 2005)

Hi Wildcard!


Alles das gesamt ich versteh das ganze nich ich hab die aufgabenstellung so bekommen und hab keinen blasen schimmer ...

hab mir wie gepostet die 2 dinge getrennt angeschaut das könnte eventuell noch klappen aber 

ich weis nich was ich mit dem ganzen anfang soll! 


ich hab nich mehr infos dazu bekommen als die, die da stehen! 


MFg ThX


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2005)

Nesio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alles das gesamt ich versteh das ganze nich ich hab die aufgabenstellung so bekommen und hab keinen blasen schimmer ...


Na bestimmt nicht mit lauter "..." und "blabla"  :roll: 
Spitzenplan wenn du das morgen fertig haben musst  :noe: 
Im Prinzip musst du ja nur die Formel umsetzen und anhand dieser zeichnen also versteh ich nicht was du eigentlich wissen willst!


----------



## Nesio (5. Apr 2005)

LOL ky vielleicht is die erklärung oben doch nich so das wahre! Darauf komm ich je mehr ich drüber lese! 

Aber ich hab wie gesagt die aufgabenstellung so bekommen! 

was das "...." sind nur platzhalter von einer bekannten!!! Die mir die Aufgabenstellung geschickt hat! Die ja eigentlich das Problem damit hat und die echt nich mehr weiter weis und am boden is! Und ich dachte ich kann ihr vielleicht helfen indem ich mir ein gutes forum suche und das reinposte! 

Meine Java-KnowHow reicht gerade mal für Anfänger! 
bzw. leichtere sachen als das hier .... ich hab weder plan wie sowas als fertiges aussehen soll noch wie man das machen soll und wo man da anfangen soll!


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2005)

> LOL ky vielleicht is die erklärung oben doch nich so das wahre! Darauf komm ich je mehr ich drüber lese!


 Stimmt!
Man erstellt eine Klasse die von Frame erbt.
Die Klasse braucht den Anfangspunkt und was sonst noch nötig ist als Instanzvariable da man der paint nichts übergeben kann.
Dann überschreibt man die paint(Graphics g), berechnet anhand der Formel wie die Kurve aussieht und zeichnet die Punkte mit dem Graphics Objekt...
Wenn ihr beide aber keine Ahnung habt sieht's wohl schlecht aus  mit 'bis morgen'   :lol:


----------



## Nesio (6. Apr 2005)

Naja sie hat das ja in der schule ich mach das ja nur nebenbei ich brauch eigentlich nich wirklich Java .....

zumindest bis jetzt noch nich 


Aber ich danke mal für deine erklärung  Wobei ich das noch immer nich so ganz verstehe! 


Werd das so weitergeben!  und mich selber ma auch damit beschäftigen ......

aber ich bin der selben meinung wie du! Das des bis morgen wohl nix mehr werden kann!


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2005)

Gibt sogar noch kostenlos ein Gerüst von mir  :wink: 

```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Point;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;


/**
 * TODO short description for Zeichnen.
 * 


 * Long description for Zeichnen.
 * 
 * @author Wildcard
 * @version $Revision: $
 */
public class Zeichnen extends Frame
{

    private Point start;
    
    public Zeichnen(Point start)
    {
        this.start=start;
        setSize(500,500);
        addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter()
        {
            public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e)
            {
                // TODO Auto-generated method stub
                System.exit(0);
            }
        });

        setVisible(true);
    }
    
    public void paint(Graphics g)
    {
        g.setColor(Color.RED);
        g.drawOval(start.x,start.y,1,1);
    }
    
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        Zeichnen z = new Zeichnen(new Point(100,100));
    }
}
```


----------



## Nesio (6. Apr 2005)

WoW......


das find ich ma nett!!!!! 



*DANKE!!!!! *

ps: und das kann das was verlangt wird??? 
    oder is das das grundgerüst?


----------



## Nesio (6. Apr 2005)

Des weiteren wollte ich fragen ob du schon mal ein beispiel so wie oben in der aufgabenstellung in einem Tutorial gesehen hast oder ein ähnliches! 


Würde es auch gern verstehen! 


ThX


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2005)

Nesio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps: und das kann das was verlangt wird???
> oder is das das grundgerüst?





			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt sogar noch kostenlos ein Gerüst von mir


Wie gesagt: ein Gerüst!
Davon abgesehen das ich hier keine fremden Hausaufgaben löse, hätte ich anhand deiner 'sehr ergiebigen' *g* Formeln eh nicht mehr machen können. Das ist ein Fenster das sich schließen kann, und einen Punkt an die Stelle zeichnet die als Paramter übergeben wurde. Den Rest müsst ihr jetzt mit 'Leben' füllen...


			
				Nesio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Des weiteren wollte ich fragen ob du schon mal ein beispiel so wie oben in der aufgabenstellung in einem Tutorial gesehen hast oder ein ähnliches!
> 
> 
> Würde es auch gern verstehen!


Zum zeichnen gibt's jede menge Tutorials. Einfach mal in die JLib schauen.
Ist heute das erste mal das ich "Epizykloiden und Hyposzykloiden" gesehen hab, also nein, ich kenne kein Tutorial wo man das abschreiben kann  :wink:


----------



## Nesio (6. Apr 2005)

Ne is auch klar deshalb wär ein Tutorial gut gewesen! 

Glaub mir! Mir sind die beiden begriffe auch heute das erste mal untergekommen LOL 



Ich hab zwar einiges für die Begriffe gefunden aber beide zusammen...... NoWay ......


aber wie gesagt ich bin dennoch dankbar und werd mich in die Tutorials mal reinlesen .....



ThX nochmal für deine Bemühungen!!!


----------

